# surf fishing in Costa Rica



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Fish the river mouths at high tide..


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Fishmoose2000 said:


> Fish the river mouths at high tide..


This ^. If you have room, a 4' cast net is also a good thing to have. Using live bait on Costa beaches can be the most epic fishing you have ever experienced. 
Another option is to pay a local to take you just offshore to the rock edges and catch a rooster...


----------



## taco29403 (Jun 16, 2015)

If you can't bring a cast net a sabiki rig will work as well. I threw plugs all day with a few misses and switched to live bait. Ended up catching a monster snook and roosters within minutes up sending out live blue runners. Fished the river mouth near the marina at both low and high tide.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Ask around where the pangas are and see if you can get one of those guys to take you out. They are usually dirt cheap. I fished off of one down in souther cr near panama and caught multiple yellowfin and had 2 huge marlin under the boat, it was epic.

Watch your toes around the river mouths, they get 20 ft crocs that can be found in many of the coastal rivers.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

Also, bring a bunch of the cheap large marabou crappie jigs. All the locals use these in the surf.. Use them as well and bring extra tackle to give away. Your generosity will go far with the locals you meet.
I own property in the southern zone close to Panama and the fishing is excellent down there.. Pura Vida!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Fishmoose2000 said:


> Also, bring a bunch of the cheap large marabou crappie jigs. All the locals use these in the surf.. Use them as well and bring extra tackle to give away. Your generosity will go far with the locals you meet.
> I own property in the southern zone close to Panama and the fishing is excellent down there.. Pura Vida!


"bring extra tackle to give away"
This was great advice for anybody traveling to another country or region with limited tackle resources. I will make sure to follow your lead next time I travel...you're a hellofaguy, Moose.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Meant to say bring bucktail jigs. The guy I fished with primarily trolled plugs and spoons with very good success.
As suggested if you bring extra tackle you can probably use that to barter and give away to the locals. They will reciprocate the gesture, they are great people.


----------

